# High mileage bike ( what's yours done to date)



## johnnyb47 (23 Oct 2017)

Hi again. 
We all know that bikes can last for many many years if simple maintenance is carried out , and its got me thinking as to how many miles has your bike racked up over the years and what point have you had to replace any worn out parts on it. Some members here may of had there bikes for many years and could imagine that they've got some monumental mileage under there belts. As my bike was second hand I will never know for sure what its done but since I,ve had it ,I've now covered nearing up to 4k without any major problems. 
All the best 
Johnny


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2017)

Approx 17.5k on the hybrid I bought towards the end of 2010 and still feels like new to me


----------



## r04DiE (23 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> I've now covered nearing up to 4k without any major problems.


You've done 4 kilometers since getting your bike? I'm pretty sure mine has done more


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Oct 2017)

That's impressive. Have you had to replace anything on it such as chain rings ect over the years,


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2017)

Replaced the drivetrain after four months, doing just over 1,500 a month.

Brake pads replaced once a month at this time of year.


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Oct 2017)

r04DiE said:


> You've done 4 kilometers since getting your bike? I'm pretty sure mine has done more


Sorry I thought 4k represented 4000 miles. Never mind.I live and learn :-)


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

@jefmcg said that she's done 30000km on her Giant Avail

I think my highest mileage bike is the Genesis nearing 3500 miles...recently had new chain, cassette, cables...on the same brake pads though. Had new tyres maybe 2000 miles ago, but the ones originally fitted weren't new. 3rd lot of bartape. I've given up on lizardskins now!


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Sorry I thought 4k represented 4000 miles. Never mind.I live and learn :-)


It does...otherwise it would be 4km


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Oct 2017)

17000 miles on my current race bike in the last 2.5 years. The mtb and cx bike have done a lot less. The old race bike frame is still in the garage with 14000 miles on it.


----------



## r04DiE (23 Oct 2017)

Sorry, being serious now, I have had my latest bike about 22 months and I have done 15,388.9 km.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2017)

Wheels were utter carp and replaced with my own handbuilts in first 2k. Likewise with Tektro hydraulic brakes replaced with shimano stuff. Otherwise just wear and tear, middle chain ring twice, big ring once, chains cassettes and BB's as needed. Tyres and brake pads plus some chain oil and air for the tyres


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Oct 2017)

225 000kms on a Cannondale CAAD4 before selling it to a friend. He's not keeping score.


----------



## r04DiE (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> It does...otherwise it would be 4km


Of course, it was just a joke but plenty of people that I know refer to km as k. "I did a 200k at the weekend". But I was only joking.


----------



## r04DiE (23 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Sorry I thought 4k represented 4000 miles. Never mind.I live and learn :-)


No need to apologise - I was just messing around.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Wheels were utter carp and replaced with my own handbuilts in first 2k. Likewise with Tektro hydraulic brakes replaced with shimano stuff. Otherwise just wear and tear, middle chain ring twice, big ring once, chains cassettes and BB's as needed. Tyres and brake pads *plus some chain oil and air for the tyres*


Why chain oil for the tyres?


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> 225 000kms on a Cannondale CAAD4 before selling it to a friend. He's not keeping score.


Am I reading that right. 225000 kilometres!!!.Now that is some serious time In the saddle. Well impressed.


----------



## r04DiE (23 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Am I reading that right. 225000 kilometres!!!.Now that is some serious time In the saddle. Well impressed.


That's what I thought. He must have had it since he was about 9.


----------



## DRHysted (23 Oct 2017)

Allez bought 2011, 11000 everything apart from the frame and handle bars has been replaced though.
Day one decade bought 2016, 4500, replaced chainset and rear sprocket because the rear hub needed replacing and we couldn’t match the old hub & 3 sets of brake pads.
Roubaix bought 2014, 4200 replaced group set twice, once from wear, once form damage. 
Croix de fer bought July, 700, chain has just hit .75 so will replace next week.


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Oct 2017)

r04DiE said:


> No need to apologise - I was just messing around.


No worries buddy. I'm just a little boss eyed this time of night and thought I,d miss spelt my mileage lol. ( I'm not the brightest bulb in the pack at the best of times :-)


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> No worries buddy. I'm just a little boss eyed this time of night and thought I,d miss spelt my mileage lol. ( I'm not the brightest bulb in the pack at the best of times :-)


We've moved onto LED's now!


----------



## r04DiE (23 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> ... (I'm not the brightest bulb in the pack at the best of times :-)


Join the club, mate!


----------



## presta (24 Oct 2017)

Mine's done 42,781.1m. The only original bits left are the seat pin, brakes and mudguards.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2017)

My Boardman Team Carbon covered just over 20 000 miles in 7 1/2 years before being scrapped. None of the other bikes have got anywhere close yet, the nearest being the Ventus used mainly for commuting which is on around 5000 miles after 2 years.


----------



## tallliman (24 Oct 2017)

12,400 miles for my Madone before a crack in the frame stopped it. Much of it had been changed due to wear n tear over that time.

Special mention must go to the pedals through which were brought across from an earlier bike and so probably have about 18,000miles in them!


----------



## chriswoody (24 Oct 2017)

Well my 25 year old Super Galaxy is a bit like triggers broom, the only thing that's not been replaced through wearing out is the actual frame, oh and the seatpost. The frame is actually on it's fourth paint job now. The first set of wheels finally wore through the rims in the middle of a ride from the Lake District to the Picos mountains in Spain. Made a few of the descents in the Pyrenees interesting, fully loaded on broken rims!

Mileage wise I've never kept track sadly, I would hazard a guess of over 100,000miles. During my twenties I had no driving licence so it was my only transport. I lived in the sticks, so would think nothing of cycling 40 odd mile round trip to pick up the shopping for the week. Just lots of short trips everywhere to see friends or pick things up as well as much longer leisure rides. 

I was out Sunday morning as well, only a short 20 miler though this time.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5011235, member: 9609"]140,000 mile ? over how many years?
how on earth could you part with a bike that you had spent so much time with ?

I think mine is probably somewhere between 60 and 70 thousand miles (29 years) I couldn't part with it for anything - I had to ride someone elses bike or 8 mile a few weeks back and it felt as though I was having an affair - it was awful, I felt guilty.
View attachment 380036
[/QUOTE]
From approximately 1998* to early 2014. I moved to Scotland where a bike that cannot fit mudguards is useless and took the pragmatic approach. I saw the bike in January this year and it had done about 500m (meters) since. I also sold my MTB that I had even longer, with an unknown number of high miles on it. The little computer I had on that bike failed several times and I lost my mileage count.
In all those years I only broke one spoke but I went through a box of chains (50) on both bikes. I bought the box wholesale shortly before I acquired the two bikes and other than the odd chain I gave away or fitted to my wife's bike, I consumed the entire box. Like a box of chocolates, if you like.
The spoke that broke failed for a reason that I understood and could attribute to a build slip-up.

*I can't pinpoint the start date but CAAD4 was just introduced and I got one of the first frames.


----------



## kingrollo (24 Oct 2017)

8500 miles on my Kuota Kharma - a paltry total due to in not being used for 3 years due to injury. 
Cassettes, chain, cables , saddle is all ive changed.


----------



## Roadhump (24 Oct 2017)

Some seriously impressive mileage totals here, which put my 11,300 on my Sirrus since March 2013 to shame. It is now on its 3rd set of front rings and rear cassettes, and its 4th chain (is that called the chainset?), and the rear wheel is currently being repaired after I found some damage to it last week.

My old Rockhopper, bought in 1998, has covered 4,500 miles, the Defy 1,500 and the Ribble 500, so about 18,000 miles in total on the bikes I own now.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Oct 2017)

I spread the mileage amongst my bikes. I think the one with the most miles on it, is probably the Triban 520. I could only guess at the mileage, but I reckon it’s covered over 25000 miles. Most bits that have been replaced, have been because of upgrades or trying new bits of kit out ( a test mule ).


----------



## Glow worm (24 Oct 2017)

I've had my main steed, a Kalkhoff hybrid for 10 years now and have now clocked up 31,196 miles so far. Not a huge annual mileage but it does seem to be creeping up each year.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2017)

My old Carlton has done probably over 100,000 miles, I've had it from about 78 but could 'borrow' it before then. I then had motorbikes from 80 to 81until I bought my first house so couldn't afford them so it was back to the pushbike as my only vehicle (commuting 14 miles a day,6 days a week minimum)
Sold the house after splitting with my fiancé in 85 so back to motorbikes for a couple of years til it got nicked then back to the Carlton as my only vehicle (After an extensive rebuild) until 2001 when I began assembling my current 'collection'.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2017)

I'm another one who spreads mileage across bikes.
The bike which covered the most was the Pinnacle Pyrolite Commuter which did 23,000 which I bought in April 14 and swapped over April this year to the PX Ti, which has done just over 5,000 miles to date.
My Van Nich has done Just under 20,000 since purchased Oct 2012. I have no plans at all to get rid of this bike, a 'bike for life' if you will, so it will be seeing some more good mileage in the future.


----------



## Welsh wheels (24 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi again.
> We all know that bikes can last for many many years if simple maintenance is carried out , and its got me thinking as to how many miles has your bike racked up over the years and what point have you had to replace any worn out parts on it. Some members here may of had there bikes for many years and could imagine that they've got some monumental mileage under there belts. As my bike was second hand I will never know for sure what its done but since I,ve had it ,I've now covered nearing up to 4k without any major problems.
> All the best
> Johnny


2550 miles done on my Genesis. Not bad considering I brought it mid-June this year.


----------



## Bodhbh (24 Oct 2017)

Suppose frames don't wear out, just the longer you have them the more likely some mischeif will occur to them. I didn't keep track but did at least 10k miles on my 2003 Rockhopper till the frame got snapped in the plane hold. I don't ride as much now and with 4 bikes it's split between them, doubt anything has don't much more than 3k miles.


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2017)

5k on the previous second-hand GT Avalanche - before the frame started to crack
Less than 200 miles on the most recent second-hand GT Avalanche frame - and a crack appearing already  Pot luck I suppose

Only done 700 miles on the Virtue, but I only commute on that in the summer, and MTB/Mud/Snow in the winter


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Oct 2017)

I have three 1980's Reynold's steel bikes, the frames seem to last forever with good maintenance, I put linseed oil into the frames to stop them rusting internally and swish it about.

My fav components are the late 1980's Shimano 600 tricolour, which also seem to last forever and work very well. 

I've pedalled about 5000 miles this year, I use two bikes, a wet (mudguards) and a dry bike (no mudguards), the other bike is for looking at only.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> 5k on the previous second-hand GT Avalanche - before the frame started to crack
> Less than 200 miles on the most recent second-hand GT Avalanche frame - and a crack appearing already  Pot luck I suppose



Surprised at this as GT MTB frames are generally very robust and my GT hybrid is very similar to the MTB style frame.
Where have these frames cracked?


----------



## arch684 (24 Oct 2017)

My old raleigh is 34 years old,i know i did about 140 miles a week in the first 10 years but no idea how many miles since then,with a lowest gear of 42/28 and living in a hilly area the older i get the less i use it.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> My old raleigh is 34 years old,i know i did about 140 miles a week in the first 10 years but no idea how many miles since then,with a lowest gear of 42/28 and living in a hilly area the older i get the less i use it.


My Carlton has 42/25 as the lowest, god knows how I ever got up some hills on it.


----------



## arch684 (24 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My Carlton has 42/25 as the lowest, god knows how I ever got up some hills on it.


Age does not come alone


----------



## heliphil (24 Oct 2017)

my Merlin MTB has just under 30,000 miles on my fitness tracker account but that doesn't account for the first 10 years of its life - and its a bit like Triggers old broom as many parts ( apart from the frame) have been worn out / replaced


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> Age does not come alone


Still went for a 25 on the TT bike I built up 10yrs or so ago but at least that has a 39 on the front,







and a 653 frame.

BTW the 10spd is almost a 'corncob', the first 7 gears are 1 tooth difference then they are 2 tooth for 21/23/25.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> 225 000kms on a Cannondale CAAD4 before selling it to a friend. He's not keeping score.


Surely you mean Audi A4? Cracking mileage, couldn't think of anything to do with a Yellow Saddle and high miles so opted for the Car Pun...


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Surprised at this as GT MTB frames are generally very robust and my GT hybrid is very similar to the MTB style frame.
> Where have these frames cracked?



If you do a Google image search on "GT Avalanche frame cracking" and look at the first and fourth images, for reference....

The first frame (a 2005 Avalanche 2.0 Disc) cracked around the head tube. At first I thought it was an elaborate scratch. I didn't think cracks could appear across a weld. After some Googling - I found pics of the near-exact same cracks in other's frames. Quite a common place to crack apparently

The latest frame (a 2007 Avalanche 2.0) is developing a crack around the weld between the BB shell and the seat tube. Again, a common place for them to go.

If these were steel frames, I wouldn't worry so much - just get them welded back up. But when Alloy frames go, they give very little warning and it's not worth welding these when I only pay between £20 and £40 for a second hand frame anyway.

This will probably be the last time I buy a second hand frame in alloy. At the moment, I am looking at buying a new steel frame - probably an On One Inbred


----------



## presta (24 Oct 2017)

chriswoody said:


> Well my 25 year old Super Galaxy is a bit like triggers broom, the only thing that's not been replaced through wearing out is the actual frame


 That was the first to go on my Horizon, it only lasted 159 miles. Dawes didn't tighten the bottom bracket fully, so it worked loose and chewed all the thread out of the frame.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2017)

My mileage is spread over several bikes. I'd done just over 41,000 miles on the Tricross over three years before it died, its replacement has done just over 5,000 miles in 4 months. The Allez which I bought in 2013 is an agonising 85 miles short of 20,000 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2017)

My 13 hybrid has 7042 miles on it still running original Cassette chain ring and tyres 1 new chain but will need all new drivetrain soon riding it to destruction now while it all still works and wears together. All since Sept 2014 
Giant roadie has done 11811 by me and 38 by previous owner Since June 2015 , 3rd chain 2nd cassatte and new cables once


----------



## I like Skol (24 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> If you do a Google image search on "GT Avalanche frame cracking" and look at the first and fourth images, for reference....
> 
> The first frame (a 2005 Avalanche 2.0 Disc) cracked around the head tube. At first I thought it was an elaborate scratch. I didn't think cracks could appear across a weld. After some Googling - I found pics of the near-exact same cracks in other's frames. Quite a common place to crack apparently
> 
> ...


Wow, not what I was expecting. My 1994 Zaskar is still good despite the abuse I give it, as mentioned the hybrid is just a rock, but we have two 2015 Avalanches in the house for oldest son and wife. Wife's bike won't ever do enough to develop cracks so I guess I will just have to keep an eye on the son's bike because he does a bit more stuff!


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Wow, not what I was expecting. My 1994 Zaskar is still good despite the abuse I give it, as mentioned the hybrid is just a rock, but we have two 2015 Avalanches in the house for oldest son and wife. Wife's bike won't ever do enough to develop cracks so I guess I will just have to keep an eye on the son's bike because he does a bit more stuff!



That's probably a good idea. You have the advantage of knowing what kind of life the frame has had, if it was looked after and how it was stored. With second hand, you take your chances and hope for the best.

As I mentioned (because I run 26 inch) this will probably be the last 2nd hand GT (or any other) frame I will buy, because most alloy 26ers are now 10+ years old.

I have very little choice on the "new" market though (within budget reason) so it looks like an Inbred will be the next frame


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Oct 2017)

Giant tcr..3750 miles since june
Replaced tyres and brakepads at 1400miles..replaced tyres again at 2000 miles..cut to ribbons..replaced wheelset at 2400 miles and treated them to new tyres and brakepads.bearings shot and the wheelset itself never stayed true.Replaced tyres and pads again around 3200 miles.Replaced chain at 3500 miles.new chain was slipping and was going to change cassette but its not slipping anymore.Brake blocks need changing shortly.
Replaced left hand shifter after a little accident.


----------



## Vantage (24 Oct 2017)

Bought in Jan 2012, the Vantage has done 12,031 miles. Only 990 this year. It sucks.
The only remaining original parts besides the frame and fork are the front mech, STI units, cantilevers and seatpost collar.
The Raleigh lasted 1400 miles before I got tired of its s*** handling.


----------



## bpsmith (24 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> From approximately 1998* to early 2014. I moved to Scotland where a bike that cannot fit mudguards is useless and took the pragmatic approach. I saw the bike in January this year and it had done about 500m (meters) since. I also sold my MTB that I had even longer, with an unknown number of high miles on it. The little computer I had on that bike failed several times and I lost my mileage count.
> In all those years I only broke one spoke but I went through a box of chains (50) on both bikes. I bought the box wholesale shortly before I acquired the two bikes and other than the odd chain I gave away or fitted to my wife's bike, I consumed the entire box. Like a box of chocolates, if you like.
> The spoke that broke failed for a reason that I understood and could attribute to a build slip-up.
> 
> *I can't pinpoint the start date but CAAD4 was just introduced and I got one of the first frames.


8,750 miles on average, every year for 16 years.

That's impressive, I have to give that to you.


----------



## AlanW (24 Oct 2017)

93k miles on my Ridley Triton till the frame snapped two weeks ago adjacent to the rear hanger.  Still, I think that I've had my moneys worth!


----------



## pclay (24 Oct 2017)

Cannonade synapse alloy 2014 model. In 4 years it has covered 12,250 miles. Still on original crankset.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Oct 2017)

Wow.Some of you guys/gals have racked up some serious mileages on your trusty steeds. 
With all the accumulated miles put together, this place has undoubtedly got to be the best community for any novice ( like my self) to gain expertise advice off fellow cyclists. Well impressed and frankly shocked at the amazing miles you have done. :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2017)

Road bike is up to about 78,000 miles. Mountain bike around 17,000 miles. Not really sure about my other bikes as I often ride them without a GPS mounted and I do not keep paper records.


----------



## fatjel (24 Oct 2017)

My Boardman team carbon has done near 9000 km but has new everything except frame and brakes.
The Spa Audax has done 6000 ish with zero maintenance except I oiled the chain once when it got rusty
I had a Giant Defy in 2015 which pretty near disintegrated after about 9 months


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2017)

Didn't make it the nine miles home with one bike, close but not quite. Rear triangle snapped, putting me in the road, and having to push it the last 50 odd yards.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Oct 2017)

Highest mileage eat present is my commuter/high street bike, Boardman CX Team. Bought late 2014 it's now covered 7,603 miles. It's had a few chains, new cassette and bottom bracket plus tyres.
Planet-X RT58 is next nearest with 3,394 miles from new in July 2015. Other than chain it's original.


----------



## AlanW (25 Oct 2017)

The full list:-
Brian Rourke 15,690.2 mi
Fuji Track Bike 606.7 mi
Kinesis T3 1,429.0 mi
Ridley 94,470.0 mi
Rollers 35.4 mi
Scott MTB 1,804.0 mi
Scott Road 8,246.3 mi
Turbo Training 5,543.1 mi


----------



## jefmcg (25 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> @jefmcg said that she's done 30000km on her Giant Avail


33,331.5km**


**Approximately


----------



## mangid (25 Oct 2017)

Burls Custom Ti Fixed 31,577.1mi, 2Years 8Months old


----------



## Jenkins (25 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> 33,331.5km**
> 
> 
> **Approximately


You really need to get a 1.8km ride in.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Oct 2017)

mangid said:


> Burls Custom Ti Fixed 31,577.1mi, 2Years 8Months old
> 
> View attachment 380191



Love that hanger


----------



## HLaB (27 Oct 2017)

According to Strava I've done 36,235 miles on the current bike. I think I got it in October 2013. Its lasted better than it predecessor which had a frame failure after circa 25k miles and 3 years.
Originally most of the parts were transferred from the predecessor but the only original thing now is the frame and the original crankset and saddle are on another bike, its done just under 6k miles since it was built in Autumn 2014. The TT bike has done just over 2.5k miles in 1.5 years.


----------



## Chris S (27 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Sorry I thought 4k represented 4000 miles. Never mind.I live and learn :-)


It does, 4 kilometers would be 4km.


----------



## w211 (20 Aug 2019)

Mine has done 77k miles
Service on gearbox every 7 months tyres replaced every 4 months


----------



## w211 (20 Aug 2019)

I’ve had my bike for 10 years still going strong


----------



## Vantage (22 Aug 2019)

w211 said:


> Mine has done 77k miles
> Service on gearbox every 7 months tyres replaced every 4 months



Gearbox? I assume you're talking about one of them things wot needs an engine for forward momentum?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Aug 2019)

Vivente tourer: 120,000km in 10 years
Specialized roadie: 20,000km in 7 years (but to be more, since I'm using it more often now)


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Aug 2019)

I’ve got a 20-year old Thorn eXp tourer that would have about 90,000 miles on it by now, if not a little more.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2019)

Thorn Club Tour - 45431 miles
Trike - 6439 miles


----------



## W211e220 (1 Dec 2019)

jefmcg said:


> 33,331.5km**
> 
> 
> **Approximately



Since 2014 135,522miles


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2019)

HLaB said:


> According to Strava I've done 36,235 miles on the current bike. I think I got it in October 2013. Its lasted better than it predecessor which had a frame failure after circa 25k miles and 3 years.
> Originally most of the parts were transferred from the predecessor but the only original thing now is the frame and the original crankset and saddle are on another bike, its done just under 6k miles since it was built in Autumn 2014. The TT bike has done just over 2.5k miles in 1.5 years.


The bike did 41,000 miles untill it was succeeded last year. The replacement has done 5,000. The previous bike I'd stripped to the frame and I'll rebuild it when I get a chance. The commuter done 8000miles but it's not moved in a year  I decided it was too good to leave in central Cambridge so I got a new commuter and in a year and half it's done 5,000 miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2019)

Previous road bike reached 107,000 miles. Current road bike, about 7,000 miles. My mountain bike reached about 24,000 miles before the frame reached end of life. Recumbents are the babies, my latest is about 140 miles after its first week, as I build up the distance on it.


----------



## addictfreak (2 Dec 2019)

Since I started using Strava:

Scott Solace 13315 km
Scott CR1 15279 km
Scott Scale 2314 km
Orbea Terra 2299 km

33207 km in Total


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2019)

W211e220 said:


> Since 2014 135,522miles


Another motorcycle?


----------



## dodgy (2 Dec 2019)

Thread title asks for mileage. Posters start to supply information in KMs.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2019)

So that I'm not _only _here to keep an eye on suspicious new members  my highest mileage bike is the Hawk Trakatak knockabout bike since it gets used all year round while the others get spared from the winter mud, grit and salt. I only started to keep a proper record in 2013 when 2044 miles were showing and it's done another 19,731 miles to date so 21,775 recorded miles.

I would say not bad for a BSO but the frame, fork and headset are the only original components.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Dec 2019)

9000, 7000, 4000 and 1000km on my bikes. The oldest one is 2014. Nothing spectacular in these numbers but the interesting point is that I am pretty fastidious about cleaning and maintaining them so any replacements are for consumables like cables, axles, chains, brake pads etc. Chain rings and cassettes are only just nearing replacement on two of them.


----------



## AuroraSaab (2 Dec 2019)

I bought a road bike, joined this forum..... then hurt my shoulder and, between that and the rain and ice, have ridden it about 10 miles. I've bought a mtb now though so hopefully after a bit of fettling I can ride that more comfortably. My Saab has done 250k plus miles though....


----------



## W211e220 (4 Jan 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> That's impressive. Have you had to replace anything on it such as chain rings ect over the years,



Tyres
Chain

Mine done 46,000 miles since 2015


johnnyb47 said:


> Hi again.
> We all know that bikes can last for many many years if simple maintenance is carried out , and its got me thinking as to how many miles has your bike racked up over the years and what point have you had to replace any worn out parts on it. Some members here may of had there bikes for many years and could imagine that they've got some monumental mileage under there belts. As my bike was second hand I will never know for sure what its done but since I,ve had it ,I've now covered nearing up to 4k without any major problems.
> All the best
> Johnny


46,000
Since 2017 September 
Tyres chain and seat 
That all needed replacing still running smooth on 80k miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2020)

W211e220 said:


> Tyres
> Chain
> 
> Mine done 46,000 miles since 2015
> ...


I'm still thinking that you're talking about a motorcycle. Are you sure you're on the right forum?


----------

